# 'Bad-Harry' pics...



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here are some recent pictures of the boy clowning around...














































'Ok ladies...here's my model pose'


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Bad Harry ?? ..................I don't think so, crazy maybe...........but he's havin fun


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That boy knew I was coming home and needed pictures of him.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics of the Boy! Where is that beach?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

The first 4 are Withernsea and the last 2 are the most recent from Bridlington.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Handsome Harry, you are looking good!
But what was that bit of lip at your sis about? Rofl


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

moverking said:


> But what was that bit of lip at your sis about? Rofl


Don't worry...she got him back!! :


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

:bowrofl::dblthumb2


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Well done Tilly! I bet Harry can out run her everytime though! Sadly my two haven't been to a beach yet  Soon I hope!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It looks like they had a ball!!! I like his "strike a pose" pic


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Harry is handsome as usual and he is a great looking model. I would look at him anyday over a goodlooking man. I love that Tilly doesnt take no lip from him. She looks like she is feeling alot better.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Don't worry...she got him back!! :


Really LOL


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow Harry - what a beautiful day you had at the beach! I'm used to seeing you and Tilly on those beautiful tree lined paths or luscious fields!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Always love seeing pics of that Harry. He looks like he is having a great time. And what was Tilly doing during all this "bad Harry" time?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great shots, a great way to start my day, seeing Harry and Tilly!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Harry, you are so cute! Never a bad boy! Great pics.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I love Harry


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

My favorite black and white!  still becoming more and more handsome!


----------

